# does anyone keeps the following or know anyone who does TY



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Capybara
mara /patagonian hares
grevys zebra prefibly but also grants due to grevys being quite rare
malayan or/ and lowland tapir
przewalski horses
red river hogs
agoutis ( any variety)
great, lesser & long ears jerboa's
ground squirrles ( prefibly richardsons or artic but open to other species)
lesser malay chevrotian ( mouse deer)
zwartbles sheep
great egyptian GERBILS NOT JERBOA'S!!!
asian garden dormice
 meishan pigs

BIRDS ( not all are ' exotics')

turkey vultures
mountian witch / quail doves
australian crested pigeons
jacobin pigeons
pied pouter pigeons
green winged doves
victoria crowned pigeons
nicobar pigeons
vulturine guineafowl

just looking for contacts for near future / future

cheers:2thumb:

















*
*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I was offered some red river hogs a few weeks ago. Would've loved to have them, but they're bloody expensive!

Przewalski's horses are super rare too, so you'd have damn near buckley's chance of getting some I'd have thought.

Had to google the meishan pigs......now, I adore pigs, but they're a bit odd looking!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I was offered some red river hogs a few weeks ago. Would've loved to have them, but they're bloody expensive!
> 
> Przewalski's horses are super rare too, so you'd have damn near buckley's chance of getting some I'd have thought.
> 
> Had to google the meishan pigs......now, I adore pigs, but they're a bit odd looking!


Out of curiosity, how much were the Reds going for?
If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

giant snail said:


> Capybara
> mara /patagonian hares
> grevys zebra prefibly but also grants due to grevys being quite rare
> malayan or/ and lowland tapir
> ...


hi we keep agoutis..various squirrels other mammals..
iv kept red river hogs and can still get them and also keep turkey and griffin vultures


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Out of curiosity, how much were the Reds going for?
> If you don't mind me asking.


D'yer know what? I can't remember! :gasp: :blush: I've been drunk a few times since then, so at my age, the memory erases itself.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> D'yer know what? I can't remember! :gasp: I've been drunk a few times since then, so at my age, the memory erases itself.


I'll just assume that because they are my second favourite pig, just beaten by Barbarusa; that life has made them way out of my price range. I would probably never be able to have the outside space available to correctly house them anyway.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I love barbirusa too! 
But my pleas fell on very deaf ears


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

are you after private keepers? because i know of zoo's and colleges that keep some of those animals


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

gecko lady said:


> are you after private keepers? because i know of zoo's and colleges that keep some of those animals


Ahh, but the OP won't stand a chance of getting animals from those without being a member of BIAZA first.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Ahh, but the OP won't stand a chance of getting animals from those without being a member of BIAZA first.


This is very true. However, I use to work in a reputable exotics shop and a we ll known English zoo happily purchased Skunks and Coatis from us.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't doubt that, but speaking as an ex-zoo keeper, and as someone currently applying for a zoo license, i know it tends to be very "one-way" with zoos.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I don't doubt that, but speaking as an ex-zoo keeper, and as someone currently applying for a zoo license, i know it tends to be very "one-way" with zoos.


Believe themselves to be the best of the best and then wonder why they don't get the best breeding results with screaming, unappreciative kids charging around.

A zoo license hey...? :whistling2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Ahh, but the OP won't stand a chance of getting animals from those without being a member of BIAZA first.


i to have purchased animals from uk and european zoo.s
and know a number of private keepers that regular purchase
from uk zoo.s ..and i have also traded with zoo.s in past on venomous 
snakes and mammals


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> i to have purchased animals from uk and european zoo.s
> and know a number of private keepers that regular purchase
> from uk zoo.s ..and i have also traded with zoo.s in past on venomous
> snakes and mammals


Really? It must be hard to get into the inner circle though. We do however have a good contact with one of the southern zoos that offer us certain stock, but got the severe brush-off from the likes of *ahem....bleep* :lol2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Really? It must be hard to get into the inner circle though. We do however have a good contact with one of the southern zoos that offer us certain stock, but got the severe brush-off from the likes of Whipsnade :lol2:


pm.d you !


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mrcriss
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I know all about aggressive pigs. Used to work with 3 of these nasty buggers!

Woolly pigs









I once came face to face with the huge boar, and thought he was going to rip my face off! He used to drag the sows around by their snouts at feeding time.

I was advised always to have a garden fork in my hand when I went i with them, and had to clean them out before the public came in, just in case


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

lol they have wooly pigs at cannon hall in barnsley.
odd animals, they confuse my eyes lmao
I find pigs quite intimidating anyway Tbh and there teeth are very real!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

westie1 said:


> lol they have wooly pigs at cannon hall in barnsley.
> odd animals, they confuse my eyes lmao
> I find pigs quite intimidating anyway Tbh and* there teeth are very real*!
> 
> ...


You're not kidding. Our lovely young Oxford sandy and blacks (Maggie and Esther) have destroyed a couple of pairs of my wellies!

Here they are looking like butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

not fussed private, zoo, college etc just thought id ask here 1st j ust trying to built up a picture of where they are located, rough prices on some as have rough prices for most now. so i can plan ahead for which enclosures to build etc. no point building enclosures for animals that ill not get for several years :lol2: any phone numbers / emails would be usefull =)

thanks


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Some ambitious plans.Good luck with the zoo.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i know well there on a seperate for that have the z sheep (cant spell that word haha) and have a contact for a guy that breeds jacobin pigeons


----------

